

Show HN: A beautiful photo gallery for your Dropbox photos - kaizenfury7

[Demo]<p>https://dl.dropbox.com/s/l71aiopn8ua6gv5/magicphotoshow-photobox.html<p>[Features]<p>- Uses the Photobox plugin: http://dropthebit.com/500/photobox-css3-image-gallery-jquery-plugin/<p>- Easy to create and manage<p>- Beautiful<p>- Responsive<p>- Supports a soundtrack<p>- Supports a background cover image<p>[Download]<p>https://www.dropbox.com/s/w07ly2tftxvhtoe/magicphotoshow-photobox.html<p>[Version]<p>MagicPhotoShow-0.1<p>[Requires]<p>- Dropbox<p>[Install]<p>1.  Copy the file into any Dropbox folder with photos<p>2.  Open the file (either via the Dropbox website or 
locally) and authorize the app to scan your Dropbox folder  for photos<p>3.  MagicPhotoShow will automatically generate a gallery from the photos in the folder<p>[Bugs]<p>- Audio doesn't work in the Facebook in-app browser<p>- Breaks when using music files with non ASCII file names<p>- More to come... =(
======
czbond
Very cool!

